# New for New? 19 for 18 aero



## Bjwacts413 (Dec 22, 2019)

I have a brand new 19in sport tires and wheels Looking for new aero 18 and tire for swap plus cash. Mine are BRAND new so looking for 2019/2020aero wheels. Want the efficiency and changing order would had delayed receiving car. Upset at timing of not being able to change on this so want to try and get close to breaking even. Thanks.


----------



## borijess3 (Jan 2, 2020)

I bought a 2018 model 3 with aero wheels. Would trade for the 19s plus cash. The rims are in excellent condition no curb rash.


----------



## Rpgonzalez (Sep 2, 2019)

Bjwacts413 said:


> I have a brand new 19in sport tires and wheels Looking for new aero 18 and tire for swap plus cash. Mine are BRAND new so looking for 2019/2020aero wheels. Want the efficiency and changing order would had delayed receiving car. Upset at timing of not being able to change on this so want to try and get close to breaking even. Thanks.


PM


----------



## SMITTY (Jan 24, 2019)

In southern cali as well... My 18s aren't "NEW" but in great shape. Aero covers were removed as soon as i bought the car so those have never seen the road. I also have the center cap and lug nut cover package. 

Let me know if interested. I was looking to buy some 20" Performance wheels this weekend but this trade sounds good for both of us.


----------

